# Grass sod.



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 21, 2012)

So over the winter a ground squirrel chewed a wire for our sprinklers... At least that is how my husband explained it. So we lost most of the grass in the tortoise enclosure. It's to hot to start up grass from seeds so I am thinking at getting some sod. Anyone have any suggestions on what type of sod i should be looking for? I found a landscaping place that carries a couple different organically grown ones.


----------



## Greg T (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what grows best in that Phoenix heat. I have mostly St. Augustine in my yard and my leopards eat it down to the roots. They really love the new growth, so once they eat it down, the grass has a difficult time growing back up again. Some areas are gone because they ate all the new growth too much. I have some bermuda grass too but they don't seem to like to eat it much. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 22, 2012)

That helps a lot! We have st Augustine in you front yard! Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like sod for a tortoise pen. They grow lots of it around here and I see two major problems with it. For one thing I regularly see them driving the giant tractor with the giant canister of chemicals on the back and spraying who knows what, all over the sod. The other problem is that it has that plastic netting in it. When the tortoises get down to the base layers (and we all how how sulcatas are about getting down to the base layers), I don't want them eating or getting tangled in the plastic netting stuff.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what to do about the netting but I don't think it will be to much of a problem. Shorty and Duma so far are light grazers and it's only for this summer. I'll be reseeding in the fall when I bring them back in. My husband said it was organic sod. No chemicals used. I'm going to check it out for myself to be sure.


----------

